# $1,000 for an ambulance ride to the ER?



## Fungus (Dec 22, 2011)

Would've rather died. I've never been in a situation where i didn't want an ambulance, but the police force me to get to the hospital immediately via ambulance. I don't see where this whopping fee accumulates.


----------



## travelin (Dec 22, 2011)

Over 1200 for one this summer. They took me to a little dipshit hospital out in the friggin country "because it was closer" rather then the one i was asking for which was about five miles further the other way but the BEST hospital in the whole region. i refused to pay it, told em so and wont pay it.

Refused to pay the doctor, actually fired his ass right there in the emergency room and told em to get me a real doctor. trying to treat me for heart attack when it was gastro problem and i KNEW it and told em so. they sent a bill for him for over 3 grand and i called em and told em good luck gettin that money from me. 

like a hit on credit means shit to me.

dumbasses.


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 23, 2011)

Hospital Bills don't affect your credit that much anyways...they are there but most people looking at your credit won't care about them anyways. 

I took an ambulance ride when I was in Portland in November. Actually called the van on my self due to a pretty major asthma attack and the closest hospital being over 4 miles away. Was def not gonna walk it, I prolly wouldn't have made it. Told the ER staff I was homeless and I don't think I'll ever see a bill. Not like there is anywhere to send it anyways. HAHA. If your ever in PDX and need to go to an ER go to Legacy Immanual in NE PDX. Its a charity hospital and you can get all your bills written off if you are homeless or low-income.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 23, 2011)

i worked as a nurse for a while and here is what i know about hospital bills. the hospital/doctor cannot force you to pay. they will send you letters saying this or that leagal action will be done, blah blah blah. they cannot sue you for the money, but they will try to make you think that they will. hospitals are required to render aid regardless of your ability to pay. same goes for dentists and the ambulance. just blow them off.


----------



## acer910 (Dec 23, 2011)

they cant deny you service but they can deny you triage. just change the last number of your ss number and dont worry bout it


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 23, 2011)

That fee might not be so whopping if everybody paid their bills.
They're a business with expenses and they operate with the
intention of making a profit. blah blah blah.

How hard do you have to squeeze a turnip before you see blood?


----------



## Earth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wait, they cannot deny you services if your health is in jeapordy.
My friend who was un-employeed had his aorta burst, and he got fixed for free.
Yup, yet another reason why CT still rules!!

As for me, I got something called Minere's Disease, and it is no joke.
Extremem vertigo, dehydration, nausia, to the point where it was impossible to stick an iv in me because all my veins collapsed.
Hopsital ride of one mile: $450.00
(and I was still a volunteer fire fighter within the same juristiction!!)

But, yeah it is expensive - because of the libality involved.
If these assholes weren't so sue happy, things would be very different...


----------



## Earth (Dec 23, 2011)

You also here, at least in CT - have a right to refuse treatment.
That's important, because many times patients are over diagnosed for shit that ain't wrong with them, and forced to take all these bullshit tests - which they try to stick you with the bill.
Refuse, Refuse, Refuse !!
Again, because of all these sue happy individuals.
They ruin it for everybody.


----------

